# smile



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

~ The hardest thing you can do is smile when you are ill, in pain, or depressed. But this no-cost remedy is a necessary first half-step if you are to start on the road to recovery. ~

- Allen Klein


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was thinking about that the other day when I was super irritable because of mental pain. And I thought, it would be more brave to release the emotion and irritability. It's worth considering...and possibly doing.lol I also read that study data found that we release "happy" brain chemicals when we smile.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah the CBT lady told me that when people you love smile at you, it makes you happier or something. And it goes the same way if you smile







. lol. I do find it works though.


----------



## belldellyxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

ntegration of open source CMS for the French leader, a great smile, DMS has expertise. Alfresco is now a smile of gold partner, a major publisher of open-source DMS. Pure white smile. Do not buy pure white smile. Reading this to get a pure white smile free trial service.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

belldellyxyz said:


> ntegration of open source CMS for the French leader, a great smile, DMS has expertise. Alfresco is now a smile of gold partner, a major publisher of open-source DMS. Pure white smile. Do not buy pure white smile. Reading this to get a pure white smile free trial service.


Ring the spam bell.


----------

